# To fill or not



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

Working on a bid for a GC that is doing some repair work on an older warehouse. They will be replacing a flat roof and mason repair to wall that has severe damage due to water. With all leaks up top and cracks on the side repaired, they want me to coat with an elastomeric top coat. The walls being painted now are cinder block with at least 3 previous paint layers under, some of it is peeling and some will probably stay on the wall after PW and scraping. After the mason's finish wall repairs and mortar re tucking. I was going to wash, scrape, prime and paint.
The product recommended to me was Conflex XL as the top coat and Loxon conditioner as a primer. After reading the data sheets on conflex and talking to someone on the product hotline, it seems that loxon block filler to seal the pinholes will make the total system more successful in the long run. 
Is this a system that anyone has used or recommends (filler than conflex). And if I go with the block filler over conditioner/regular loxon is it wise to go over sound painted surfaces with the primer? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd be concerned about using an Elastomeric because of they're low permeability. Who recommended an Elastomeric for this project? 

Since they've already had water issues I'd use Loxon since it has a much higher perm rating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Coronado Texcrete is an excellent product. It is direct to masonry so no primer required. 
PPG Permacrete is also a good product line.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

The GC in charge of the project recommended the elastomeric, since water from above would no longer be an option. My rep offered the conflex as a SW substitute for the original coating. I don’t have any experience in these products, so I am going to use what they want since they are the ones who will warranty the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

dan_s said:


> The GC in charge of the project recommended the elastomeric, since water from above would no longer be an option. My rep offered the conflex as a SW substitute for the original coating. I don’t have any experience in these products, so I am going to use what they want since they are the ones who will warranty the job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would use the block filler primer over all surface if that's what they want. It's good to use the products specced, because like you said, that's what they recommend adn are willing to be held accountable for.

Im my limited experience on exterior masonry, you don't want a permable coating so primer and conflex is good. When I shot that stuff on a commercial exterior a few years back, we used a 935 tip, and held it close to the wall to fill in the texture of the cement block. (Put it on thick everywhere)
And as far as that warranty, sw has to come out and approve the finished surfaces and sign off on it, so leave no pin holes!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Why are you considering block filler if the wall has previous coats of paint? Or are you talking about 'spot' block filler?

Also, the elastomeric is pretty much block filler as well. Do what they tell you to do, but if its your choice, and you're using elasto anyway, I would just spot prime the new patches with the elasto.


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

Woodco said:


> Why are you considering block filler if the wall has previous coats of paint? Or are you talking about 'spot' block filler?


I'm just considering it because after speaking to the product hotline personnel, they recommended the filler to achieve a "pinhole free" substrate. Apparently that is the key for elastomeric success, but like I said this will be a first time using this product(s) so I would love to hear more opinions before starting.
The same person at SW hotline also said that block filler over previous painted surfaces may not be ideal since it is a heavy product, just good to smooth pinholes. So in a since I am asking if a block filler "spot priming" is recommended or if I should just coat the whole wall because it will all hold just fine. Makes no difference to me, I will charge the same to spray the whole thing with filler as I would if I walked the whole wall just spot priming certain areas. 

Again, thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You really should spot prime before doing the whole wall, whether youre using block filler, elasto or loxon.


----------

